# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Liridashsi

## liridashsi

Titulli: Mendimet tuaja mbi poetin Xhelal Ferizi- pseudonimin lirik? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Predhat po korrnin Lisa
nga autori në mërgim xhelal ferizi  
e dheu po shkonte përpjetë
të pe
të  përgjakshëm po binin plisa
gjithqka kishte mebtur shkret

atdheu po digjej në barot
fmijtë në lemeri me djepa
toka me gjak e me lot
e qyqet vajtonin mbi shkrepa

autori ne mergim xhelal ferizi pershkruan luften e fundit ne kosove  

te nderuar bashkombas  po i psstojmë disa punime te autorit  xhelal  ferizi  nga mergimi

----------


## liridashsi

Traktorve u kishte rënë  bateria

po ecnin me të ikur ngadale
po msynin andej kah shqipnia
e zogjët trishtue në male

gra po heshtnin  e f'mi
të dhunuara me turp duke  dënesë
atdheu kishte ra në zi
a thua shqipnia po vdes

flaka kah do mbi qatija
nuse te trishtuara vraponin
në foshnje kish ra lemeria
e bota në kolltuqe aktronin

të dashur lexues   po prezentojmë disa punime të autorit  
nga  autori xhelal ferizi pershkruan tmerret e luftes se fatit të kombit e atdheut te vet  ku
autori  xhelal ferizi   ato i prezenton ne shkrime  ne vargje shqiptare

----------


## liridashsi

Kah do malet me shkje
nga autori xhelal ferizi
kolonat po ecnin pa krye
te vraret kufoma mbi dhe
robinat të gjalla thye

nuset te shprishura   në ledina
maleve sa brekë virgjërie
e tesha nëpër prroje e lugina
e gjak i derdhur etnie

  prezentojme punime vargje  nga  autori xhelal ferizi 
i cili neper vite   merret me krijimtari  
por edhe  pershkruan tmerret e atdheut te vet ne kohen e luftes s e  kosoves

----------


## liridashsi

Barbarët me thika e hangjarre
autori xhelal ferizi
vashat pi iknin trishtue
mbi dhe kah do krime e varre
e britma duke u dhunue

djepat bertisnin e gra
në qiell bertima ka shkue
sa thekshëm piskamët kan ra
motrat kur jan dhune

autori xhelal ferizi pershkruan dhunen e armikut mbi civilet shqiptarë gjat luftes se trishtueshme te kosoves

----------


## liridashsi

Malet e fushat plot shkje
autori xhelal ferizi
shtëpi e flaka në qatia
masakra të pergjakura mbi dhe
në shkrumb kah do dardania

me sy të nxjerr r të vrarë
trishtime trupash mbi ploje
femij' mbi kufome duke qarë
kah do ne shkrumb e rrenoje

autori xhelal ferizi per shkruann vuajtjen dhe luften e popullit të   vet
 te mjere--- te lënun në mëshira   e   duart e barbarve kanibal  pushtues   si dhe   nga bota e zeze egoiste dhe njerzit anarkist 
të   papperegjeshëm  dhe të prirur për interesa

----------


## liridashsi

Shtigjet ishin zaptue
autori në mërgim  xhelal ferizi
armiku kah do në prita
e nënat duke vajtue
sa e kobshme po ecte dita

netët te zeza sterrë
e qielli i zi mbi krye
mbi dhe ma zi s e  në ferr
shpresat kah vdekja kthye

autori xhelal ferizi pershkruan ngjarjet e kosoves fatkeqe neper shekuj shkaktuar 
nga armiqt e zi te njerzimit--- nga armiqt kanibal dhe bota poashtu e quditshme -qe lejon te tilla sjellje makabre

----------


## liridashsi

Po na blejnë
Autori xhelal ferizi
në treg po na qesin 
 e  lirë
si leckë
të pa vlerë
po na shesin
...
po na thejnë
 e  në besë
per her
po na presin

ah lirë
ah sa lirë
po na blejnë

her na lënë pá atdhe
e her pa fe
...
sa të pa mshirë
shekujt ishin per ne
...
her në thikë
e her në shpatë
na kan pre

e her në zingjirë
në pranga
e në burgje
...
në treg
na kan shitë
 e ble
ah sa të zi
na lan 
pa shteg

ah s ate zi
ishin shekujt
 per ne
...
edhe tash
fund e krye

duan me na thye

her me rrogtarë
e her me mercenarë
ne qafë na kan kcye

sa shum tregtarë
e nderkombtarë
kah do

në shpirte
e dhe
 e nën  dhe
nentoken

me hille
 na  e   kan grrye
na shkelen mbi karajfile
sa her  
të gjallë
na kan shkye
sa her na kan thye
--
e përsëri
kemi mbi
..
si lulet kemi qitë krye
nga autori në mërgim   xhelal ferizi

autori xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Vashë Shqiptare
nga autori  në mërgim  i mërguar  xhelal ferizi

o vashë shqiptare kush je -
që gazin kurre nuk e ndalë
nga cili yllë je nxe
nga cila dashuri me valë
sa të  ëmbël e ke at' gaz
e qeshjen si kolorit
si zogu pa maraz
a thue vashë ku je rritë
në dhe apo në fole hëne
ne fleten e arit në qiell
në token e lashtë iliriane 
se ti buzqeshë  si  diell
autori  xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Nëse bie ndonjëher shtruar
autori xhelal ferizi
e plast nëse  bie
e plandosur
 per mbi dhe
e materjet me fjalen time ankuese'
i bëj të dridhen
un  e vargu im plagosur 
nga ajo fjalët  nuk mund të zgjidhen
do të më shtroj vetëm  ajo
ajo pra që  mbanë bojkot
 një kohë
që  quhet kohë
dje pardje e sot
që quhet moh
e  mohime
vetëm ajo
një  e zezë hije
ajo që rrin duke bre
nga ajo
un e pendma ime
poe kemi   rënkime
ah  nga  ajo
koha   me mohime
neper  shekuj  ne 
në pranga u lidhëm
ajo ka vetëm moh
aj po na vret ne
injorancë quhet 
quhet mohim
ajo shkelë mbi qdo fe
engjuj vret pa mbarim
ajo na la pa atdhe
autori xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Netët nëpër Zhgjyre
autori xhelal ferizi
netët errësirat ecin në për zhgjyre
kurthat e  më të pistat skuta
ky shekull erdhi me plot dredhi
netët lakuriqe me prostituta
errësira e pa kurfar fytyre
vall'zojnë plot satan të zi
disa me lloj lloj detyre
sa i pa shpirtë ky treg i zi
fole nuk po gjenë as  zogu
as sqepekrruta
shpirtrat po lyhen me krime
udhëve  pa  emocione  
plot  haraqe nate
kohë demone
pse don të vdes toka ime
neper gjithfar krajate
të mitura prostituta
plot qyqe nate
drita të rrejshme
shkëlqime me mashtrime
para me rënkime
buk e varfri 
shqipëria etnike
në ikje
lot e mallkime
të qeshurat nëpër shekull si shpifje
shpikje të reja me aktrime
sperma qoshesh kurvare
plot zgjyre
udhë  dreddhake
të pa kurfar fytyre
do far te msitershme renkime
vasha  me taka hollake
ngjyrave të kuqe  neverie
vipa e banda demon me pazare
qfar  hipokrizie
shpirta mishi shiten
maska të zeza
 e mjerime narkotike
kohra 
me padron  
kah shkojne udhet shqiptare
e shqiperia etnike
e toka  e jonë
ah
po shitet lire 
edhe sqepekrruta
sa shum
kende te errta
e amorale
edhe  
te mitura
të mjera prostituta
shekull i pa mshirë
renkojnë fusha e male
zgerdheshja gjithnji e ma e pshtirë
nuk di me qfar fjale
ti pershkruaj keta zingjirë
po vdes secili emocion
po shuhen edhe yjet etike
koha po kurvëron
dikurë zanë etnike
shqipëria e jonë
e sot varfri gjak lot
guri rënkon
dredhi orgjike
qou o kastriot
ku  ësht agroni
teuta
qou ilirian
me shpaten tënde qelike
kunder hordhive satane
vringlloe tehun në vringellima
se u mbush toka iliriane
toka e jone etnike
me koka satane
u  prish antike bima
shpëtoe shqipërinë o zot
e trojet iliriane
buka po hahet me zhgjyre
po blehen zogza albaniane
po shiten lirë ne skllavëri
shekull pa kurfar fytyre
me maska e padron të zi
me lojra e pronarë karagjoz
atdheu po bjen në hi
shekulli po luan bixhoz
e koha rruspi
për pak buk e kafshore
disa neper lot
e disa ne kurvëri
po shesin etiken arbrore
o zot pse ky shkrumb e hi
përse këto kohra mizore
pëse  të  mbjellen  e me mbi
zhargone të reja e fjalore
dolli me zhgjyr të zi
trotoare
drita  nate
po blihen në  netët kurvërore
po bien mishërat 
kah do në orgji
kohë me pazare
shekull pa dashuri


autori shqiptar nga mitrovica e kosoves xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pse ka qa nëna për mue
autori xhelal ferizi
se mbi dhe më la vetmue
ajo mirë e paska ditë
se kjo botë ësht kurthë e pritë
...
prandaj e mjera u zhgreh në vaj
se ku e la djalin e sajë

e ka ditë ajo arbnore
se po e len në duar mizore

se të merr shpirtin tatim'gjia
se të rjepë ai dilin'gjjia
doganieri e haraq'gjia

zgërdheshtari e mafiozi
puthadori e lapanjozi

e gjithfar i zi katili
derdimeni e servili
.....
bishtagji e loj's dredhaku
bajraktari e dhelpnaku
...

karrig'gjia e lakmia
vese e sherre e smundje te kqia 
:::::::::
ngucakeqi e belaqori
provokuesi e mizori
:::::::::::




prandaj nëna paska qa
loti i saj ë dhimbshëm ka ra

i ka nda n' dhimbje gurë e dhe
e ka ecë lot   si prrue e she

tash fort mirë jam tue kuptue
pse nën lokja ka vajtue
.....

se të dalin belaqorë
kapriqioz edhe mizorë
...
dredhagji meritokrat
klane të zeza e tarikat
...
edhe tjerë mosmirnjohs'gji
edhe sarhosh e kumar'gji

e sherr'gji e ngucakeq
toro
torollak e gungaleq 
...

leqe leqe shum rruspija
kthesa e kurtha e kohra t' kqia

e legena e zhurmagji
tjerë plaqkit's e hajna t' zi

e ta bien shpirtin me dalë
kush me rrena e kush me fjalë
...
kush si derr e hipokrit

kjo ësht jeta dit për dit

për me vuajt në kthetra të zeza
mjera toka neper breza

sa shum kjo ka me renkue
ne kembe te zeza tue mallkue
.......
ne thundra te zeza me intriga
plot me grupe e klane te liga

e me tjere me koke perpjete
sa e veshtirë qenka kjo jetë
..........

prandaj nëna ajo ka qa
loti i saj dhimbshëm ka ra

përmbi dhe ka ra t' shqipnisë
por si shiu i dhimbsurisë-


kur bjen n' tokë rigon mbi dhe
ajo lot ka derdhë per ne
:::

se e ka ditë n- duar të kujtë na len
se e ka ditë qfar kohe vjen
:::::::::::::
se e ka ditë se në tokë shqiptare
vijnë grabitjet brrylatare


kush me brryla vjen tue shty
kush mbi buk e nderë tue pshty

kush të merr tokë e hise e pronë
kush mbi ty të kaliron
:::::::::::
si të ja don qejfi zuzarit
prona'gjisë e grabitqarit

prona'gjiu bëhet pronarë
e zotriun  e len rrogtarë
.....

e vjen i biri i rrogtarit
edhe i biri i zuzarit

edhe tjerë kush do ma pis
qe spiun jan  ne fare e fis
..........
që treguan në hyqymet
per komshi e fis të vet
.......
e mandej kur një ditë vjen
kush ma lart mbi kohra kcen
........
lavdegji merita'gji
rrenacak e kajta'gji

edhe llaskuc e tjerë ponlak 
kush ma i zi e i ndyrë me gjak
........

që ka bë të zeza tjera
prandaj qante nëna e mjera

ajo qau për brez të ri
qau për mua e për  shqipni

ajo qau per vlerë e nderë
qau per dritë e per ylber
..............







qau se vijnë plot haraq'gji
e  qakaj e korba të zi


kaqubet e cilikoka
do të  grryhet  edhe nën toka

moshë me ngrënë kah do t' shqiptarit
do të vjenn  koha e barbarit

ka me pasë kohë kanibale
do të  shemben   fusha e male

prandaj qante ajo nënë loke
për këta bij  të kësaj ë  toke

ka dënesë shum nëna ime
se e ka ditë se krejt jetime
do të  mbetet  e mjerë shqipnia
do të mbes   në udhkryq rinia

në papunsi në gjithfar kryqzate
plot me fe e tarikate

me vratsarë e me shum krime
vasha  të reja me ankime
dashuritë duke u tradhtue
do të ecë loti si    krue




me ndasi e me hendeqe
me plot rrena leqe leqe

oh prandaj ajo shum ka qa
se me sy  ajo e ka pa

se mbi dhe  s po mbinë etikë
djerrë po mbetet qdo  etnikë

ajo qau edhe per djalë të sajë
ajo në lot  esht   drdhë  në  vaj

se e ka ditë ne duar t'kujt do mbetet
se do të vyshket e do të tretet

e ky brez do te bjen në litarë
për pak buk me u vra me u varë
..........
e ka ditë se në trotoarë
do te dalin shum lypsarë

e dot  shiten per i kafshore
vasha të reja zogza arbrore

prandaj  buza  i ka dënesë
se e ka pa kohen të pa besë

që po vjen me  sjell ndryshime
pa drejtesi e lot e krime


se i  pau  kohrat  si  rruspia
kah zgerdheshen ne klane t' kqia

prandaj lokja ka vajtue
shum e lot ka derdhë për mue


  ku të lash   tha o biri im
buza e  saj  me  shum vajtim

vaji i sajë drudhte  tërmete
tokë e qiell e dhe e dete

te pastë rahmet shpirti oj loke
fort i ke qa  hallin ksaj toke

birit tend bijve t' shqipnise
edhe bijave t' bukurisë


e shum zanave kah do jan
kah do kombit ilirian

per vatan shum vuajte prore 
nga shum  s tinë e  kohe mizore

e ai vorr tu   mbushtë   plot dritë
shum ke vuajtur  e shum ke pritë
shum ke pa sa duar mizore
duke e lidhë token arbnore

her me pranga e her në litare
fiset tona tu i qitë fare

shum ke pa dhe bajoneta
kah u therren ne troje t' veta

kah kan ra sa shum dëshmorë
shum të ka ra loti mbi borë
edhe zbathur nde r  lugina
ke vajtue nde r  mot e stina
::::::::::::
ah ke qa moj nënë shqiptare
e i ke prekë sa shum behare
të  vyshkura  lule pranverore
të ka ra loti mbi bregore

neper suka e ne kodrina
ke qa ne mot e ke qa ne stina
.............

se udbasht tradhtar e shkje
dy gurë bashk si lan mbi dhe
............

e ke ditë mori fisnike
se qka vjen në shqipni etnike

e ke ditë se vijnë të vulosur
servil'gji e te pispillosur


edhe hajna e shum dinak
e do tjerë që derdhin gjak

kush mbas shpine n' besë me  pre
prandaj loti të ka ecë rrke

se e ke ditë prandaj ke qa
lot dhimbshëm në gurë t' ka ra



e ke ditë se mbi etni
do të  vijnë shum grabit'gji 

që dy gurë bashk përmbi dhe
s' kan me i lene në komb e fe
;;;;;;;;;;;




mandej vjedhin  disa   të zi
hipokrit e fajdegji

prandaj qau nëna e mjera
se për te s- doli pranvera

as kurrë dielli i lumturisë
as ndoj fat i perendisë

veq se shkoj ne at botë në at dhe
në lot qerpiku dhimbshëm rrke

tue dashtë prore dheun e të parëve
tue ju dhimb's toka e shqiptar've

tue lutë zotin kah do qiellit
me ja sjellë ndoj fat prej diellit

ndoj rrisk rrezje mbi shqipni
mos me qa per brez te ri

mos me mbetë ne duar mizore
brezi i ri ne toke atnore

prandaj qau nëna shqiptare
derdhi loti por si ujvare

edhe qau per djalerinë
se ne dore te kujt  po e len shqipninë


ah medet sa shum ka qa
gurë e dru ajo i ka nda

e sa dhimbshëm ka dënesë
se s' pat kujt ja len në besë

brezat vasha e djem të ri
qe po digjen mbi shqipni

kush po bjen sot në litarë
kush po ikë kah bota mbarë

kush ne grendlandë e la me lot
ësht qdo skutë ka h   do në botë

kahdo vuajtje mergimtare
per kafshatë e per pak pare

si rrogtarë në skuta të k'qia
deri n' arktik shkuan fiset t' mia


edhe atje ne pole polare
ku kan mb'rri fiset shqipetare-


ngrihet loti ngrihet jeta
duke qa per troje te veta


per pak buk per nje kafshore
kah do vuan  rraca arbnore





 se kështu e don i huaj  katili

me qa lulja e karajfili

e gjithmonë në t' mjeren jetë
ne duar te huaj fati me mbetë
autori ne mergim i merguar xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Qeveri që vret 
autori  xhelal ferizi
Oh qeveri që vret me mohime
qeveri që vret bukurinë
qeveri që mbanë djerrë token time
qeveri që vret ardhmërinë

në atdheun tim vriten me fotoksinë
vriten me armë me litarë
nuk e durojnë dot poshtrimin e varf'rinë
sa shum vriten shqiptarë

e qeveria flet e flet
me fjalë ka mbushur foltore
shqiptari veten po e vret
e kohrat po vijnë ma mizore

qeveria qeveria qeveria
mikrofonat i ka zaptue
gazeta radio e media
shqipnia etnike nga llafet u pushtue

llafe te medha pa mbulesa
demagoge kahdo në premtime
po shuhet ngadal edhe shpresa
mbijeto o shqipnia ime
autori xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Pentagramin e rruges nga zemra ime-
autori  xhelal ferizi
deshten të ma vrasin kohrat demoniane
e kah do me shpatë nihiliste e shkatrrime
kanibalët duar të egra pansllaviane
me jan turrë mua e tokes time
e vula e maska të pa mëshira satane

deshtën të ma vrasin logjiken ritmike
artin e hapave mbi dhe

deshten të ma vrasin shqip1ërinë etnike
e shqipen të na e lënë pa fole

autori xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Me faqe
autori xhelal ferizi
e me fytyrë
po bien për dhe
e qajnë
disa 
të zhgënjyer
pa atdhe
e disa 
gurë
e dhe
i ndajnë
---
neper ikje
neper kombe
e fe

varpojnë

e ngajnë

diqka me ngrënë
pak buk

nepër krajatë

ndonje kafshatë

a kafshore

neper kohra mizore
te lënun pas dore
thyhen

e bien perseri 
thyer 
mbi dhe

qohen
e ankohen
e rrezohen

vuajtje e pa parë
per seri shpresohen

e persi qajnë
e her her
iluzionarisht gezohen

disa jan 
nder kthetra
e disa

nën sundimtarë
e gospodarë

e disa te shkyer
te pershkyer

me setra 
me lecka 
e 

pa astarë

të mjerë
të shkelur

te mohuar
e te vonuar


bien ne 
vetvarje
varë
në litarë

per ata

nuk ka pranverë

jeta esht 
per profiter
thonjëtarë
e jo per te tjerë
pronarë

ah te mjeret 
rrogtarë

jeta nuk esht per rrogtarë

ata vuajn perher

bota esht 
per 
sundimtarë

bilbilat po qajnë
n ë pranverë

loti i jetimve
po bjen 
mbi barë

ne vetmi te mohuar
perher

autori xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Atdhe
buzët mi kan tha
më lan pa troje
nga ti me kan nda
me lan pa bletë
pa hoje
pa kroje
pa jetë

atdhe 

un jam ai vet

qe deri dje 
e pardje
isha atje

ne jetë

atdhe
krahët mi kan pre-

nuk mundem me fluturue-

ne besë më kan pre
më kan tradhtue-

kam mbetur 
në një të huaj dhe
duke meditue

larg e larg
nga njiher
 loti
 më derdhet
 rrëke
e nga njiher 
ne varg
ne poeme
e ne rime
duke përshkrue

me shkon 
loti rreke
atdhe
nuk mundem me të harrue

ku i kam malet
i kujt jam

i kujtë  isha dje
e pardje

pse 

duan të më shlyejnë

mergimi e loti 
nuk po ndalet
kohrat duan të më thyejnë

më ndoqen
më dogjen
më poqen

pse
pse  
pra pse
kjo
 dhimbje -

a falet

ah
atdhe 

ku je 
i kujt je

kush jam un

kush jemi ne
pse 

kush na ka shite
e kush na ka ble
kush jan keto valët
kah do qe na hudhin ne

buzet me jan shkrumbue

nuk po shuaj etje
 mbi ket dhe
ketu per mua nuk ka burue
shuarja e etjes 

as per ne

ketu nuk ka me luzue
ndonjë shekull 
që ne
kemi per te ndje

si atdhe

oh të huaj kemi me u gurue

si gurë të huaj pa dhe 


autori në mërgim i mohuar neper kohra mizore xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  vargje ne vazhdime

----------


## liridashsi

pse ra atdheu  pse ra  shqipnia
pse   ra ne gremina  shpresa
dredhia   pa besia  tradhtia
e kohrat me interesa

te zeza  grupe e klane
atdheun   e shkelin pa meshire
po vuan toka  albaniane
erdhi  një kohë e ngrirë
autori   xhelal  ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Pse nuk vjen
autori xhelal ferizi
pse nuk vjen
lotin pse ma len varë
pse me then
perse me thanë  në beharë

kur un te gjitha vargjet
 per ty 
hjeshive i kam shtruar
metaforat i kam bë yje
per ty
të  gjitha   shpirtesive  
 ju kam tregue

e gjith shpirtin 
e kam bë art
neper gjersi 
ku do kam vu sy
kam zbritur currila kullimesh nga lart
e me te bukurat stinë  per ty
pse nuk vjen
kur un deshiroj me hy
ne secilin gjen
me ndjenjen time

e te te flas 
me kujtimet
me kohen
kur te kam dashur ty
autori xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Nuk më lan te ndriqoj si fanarë
autori xhelal ferizi
nuk me lan 
a s si fanarë
fjalen time

as si dritë
as si rreze
nuk e lan
nuk me lan 
as si pishtarë
as ne atdhe

të ndriqoj
 per breze
me vargun tim
si diell me nxe
as si shpirtezim
te   logjeroj  per atdhe
nuk me lan me ardhë



as  si 
ditëbardhë
ata 
nuk me lan
me qelë
as fletë

as si lule
vargut tim ne atdhe 
si lan jetë
më ranë me lloj lloj vule
tradhtarët e vertetë

autori xhelal ferizi

----------


## liridashsi

Sa keq sa i lig ky  soj
sa  i lig  
esht tradhtari 
terroristi   isisi
e  vrastari

sa i poshter armik
sa i pa ftyr
 sa demtues sa pis
sa  i ndyrë
ky 
wehabo isis

don me na lene pa atdhe

sa shum e demton
ky demon
 imazhin e atdheut 
teroristi i pa fe
fe politike


sa shum e demton interesin e atdheut 
krimineli
sa shum vuan shqipnia etnike
klani hasmi rrebeli
sa shum qarqe  armike
atdheun tim  e kan lidhe nyje
e kan mberthye
lotet me pikun ne qerpike
tradhti fund e krye
grupe armike
duian me na  thye

sa s hum po vuan shqiperia etnike 
prej ktyre isisve
 e pisve
prej  kthetrabe panslaviane
e kthetrave  talibane
e kthetrave te disa  
 shqipfols zuzar
qe jan ma te zi
se greku me shkja
gjakpirshur tradhtar
atdheun tim
duan me e vra
me eshite me e coptue
mercenar

qfar krimi
 te pafajshmit vriten
vuan atdhe  i imi
vriten  shqiptaret ku do
edhe   rruges
e her her   pa asnji lidhje

ky krim teror 
esht diqka me e liga mbi dhe
krim mizor
grek  rus shkje
e tjere
 qe kjo fare e lige teroriste
don te na bej te mjere
kjo fare  e zeze  bizare

duhet te shuhet 
me gjithqka mbi dhe
fare barbare
e  tradhtare
qe don te na len pa atdhe
autori  xhelal  ferizi

----------

